# Stinky stuff, has anybody had any experience with this product



## westparc (19 July 2016)

Positive and negative reviews please


----------



## Biglets Mummy (19 July 2016)

Friends have used it on sweet itch pony and raved about it but its exactly as it says on the tin - its stinky.But they didn't have a bad word to say and bang on about its merits frequently !!!


----------



## spider (19 July 2016)

Used it on mud fever sucessfully. Quite like the smell!


----------



## sydney02 (19 July 2016)

Used it on my pony's mallenders after trying anything and everything else for 8 months - was about to give up and get the vet out but a friend lent me her stinky stuff and it was much better in just three days and is now completely gone. No idea whats in it but it definitely worked for us, and I didn't think it smelled that bad...kind of like peanut butter.


----------



## splash30 (19 July 2016)

Yes my horse reacted to it, ended up giving it to the groom for her sweet itch pony and who raves about it.
Just do a test patch first.


----------



## galaxy (19 July 2016)

My horse reacted too. Used on scabby backs of knees and ended up with legs that looked like they belonged to an elephant, oozing with yellow serum and a massive vets bill


----------



## Leo Walker (19 July 2016)

Its just neem oil which you can buy much cheaper


----------



## rhylis (19 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Its just neem oil which you can buy much cheaper 

Click to expand...

My friend bought some and was quite put out when she realised it seems to just be neem oil with a catchy name. She'd been using neem oil previously and paying a lot less.


----------



## Flyakite (19 July 2016)

I've used it and agree it's very similar to neem and you have to mix stinky stuff with carrier oil which I found messy. Neem works out far cheaper and I didn't notice enough of a difference to continue with stinky stuff


----------



## kinnygirl1 (19 July 2016)

am using it as a fly repellent spray at the moment. Keeps midges off but doesn't do anything to keep horse flies away and is a faff to make up so not sure I'll be buying again.


----------



## Jo1987 (20 July 2016)

Perhaps I was unlucky, but all 4 of mine have a bad reaction to it (and anything else with neem in it!) Definitely patch test before using.


----------



## abbijay (20 July 2016)

I've used neem oil for years to deal with mallenders and feather mite but I have since identified it as a migraine trigger for me so I can only apply it with gloves on. I love the smell but the following day I always get a full blown migraine if I'm not careful.


----------



## westparc (20 July 2016)

Quite interested by the reviews thank you. The main reason I wanted them was because it seems very expensive. I will look into the neem oil.


----------



## tda (20 July 2016)

Yep its neem, jus bought double the quantity for less money from amazon.  

Neem is good stuff tho


----------



## Gloi (20 July 2016)

Use neem on my sweet itch pony, best cream type thing I've ever used.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Its just neem oil which you can buy much cheaper 

Click to expand...

^^^^ This. Just buy the Neem on e-bay or somewhere and you can then mix it up how you please.

Its the same hype with a certain mineral oil which is being hugely promoted on FB, think its called "Oil2Go"; really pricey, wonderful rave reviews, but basically all the gunk is, is refined mineral oil, hugely overpriced.


----------



## tda (21 July 2016)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			^^^^ This. Just buy the Neem on e-bay or somewhere and you can then mix it up how you please.

Its the same hype with a certain mineral oil which is being hugely promoted on FB, think its called "Oil2Go"; really pricey, wonderful rave reviews, but basically all the gunk is, is refined mineral oil, hugely overpriced. 

Click to expand...

Must admit I do use a pig oil packaged product **daymudaway, which is handy for a quick spray if you don't want to get your hands dirty. But does work out more expensive than plain old pig oil


----------



## navaho (21 July 2016)

Its my pet hate, it drives me mad when i see people recommending the stuff. The reps try & baffle you with male cow poo & tell you its totally different, when you ask for them to explain how & exactly what is different about it they dont respond, ive had friend blocked from the Stinky Stuff fb page for asking the same questions. The long & short of it is save your pennies, as others have said, & buy cold pressed neem.


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 July 2016)

navaho said:



			Its my pet hate, it drives me mad when i see people recommending the stuff. The reps try & baffle you with male cow poo & tell you its totally different, when you ask for them to explain how & exactly what is different about it they dont respond, ive had friend blocked from the Stinky Stuff fb page for asking the same questions. The long & short of it is save your pennies, as others have said, & buy cold pressed neem.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice


----------



## Achinghips (22 July 2016)

It's just neem oil. But more expensive.


----------

